# Bella's Babies



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

Here are the individual pics of Bella's Quads. The first three are bucklings and the last pic is the doeling.
The first flashy boy is brown eyed. All the rest are blue eyed.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I love the black! :drool:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are adorable. COngratulations.

My daughter just asked what you feed your goats to get some many multiple births? She said "mom find out what it is so we do NOT give them that". :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

what gorgeous kids!!! Congrats!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you All!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

That little black blue-eyed kid reminds me of Solar.  Those are gorgeous kids!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice looking kids.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh, I can't pick my favorite. They are all too cute!


----------

